# C&C - Hearst Castle



## tevo (Jan 1, 2012)

Shot this while I was at Hearst Castle in Cambria, CA. I wish the tour guide would have let us stay in each room for more than a minute, there was SO much to photograph


#1



Hearst by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

It's an amazing place.  So much wealth in one spot, it's abaolutely amazing.  They have several different tours showing different areas of the facility.  I was there in 2009 but I don't remember what tour I took.  It was memorable though!

You got the emphasis of some of those narrow hallways very well.  That patch of light right at the foot of the stairs is distracting though.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks real nice, I love architecture. I may have to drive down some weekend.


----------



## tevo (Jan 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> It's an amazing place.  So much wealth in one spot, it's abaolutely amazing.  They have several different tours showing different areas of the facility.  I was there in 2009 but I don't remember what tour I took.  It was memorable though!
> 
> You got the emphasis of some of those narrow hallways very well.  That patch of light right at the foot of the stairs is distracting though.




Exactly! I could spend hours in each room.

And I agree with the light being distracting, I will burn that out before I print this.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

tevo said:


> Exactly! I could spend hours in each room.
> 
> And I agree with the light being distracting, I will burn that out before I print this.


I think I could have to.  It's amazing to see that much oppulence for a poor old guy like me.  Solid gold bathroom fixtures, marble walls, no expense spared.  And sadly Mr. Hearst never got to see it completed.

I was already suffereing from sensory overload by the time I got there.  I had never been west of the Mississippi River before, except on an airline to Honolulu.  I flew into Phoenix on Thursday night.  We left Friday morning on two of my friend's motorcycles and rode to Camarillo, CA on Friday and then up Highway 1 to San Simeon on Saturday.  Every mile was scenes I had never seen before.  You live in a gorgeous area!


----------



## tevo (Jan 2, 2012)

SCraig said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! I could spend hours in each room.
> ...



Wow.. sensory overload, no kidding haha!

I actually live in San Jose, we were vacationing in Cambria, and my dad and I wanted to take the tour.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2012)

Very lovely shot...

..And that is what tour guides are meant for: to prompt you for another or many more visits!!! 

Regards


----------



## tevo (Jan 3, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Very lovely shot...
> 
> ..And that is what tour guides are meant for: to prompt you for another or many more visits!!!
> 
> Regards



That's very true! Thanks for the input


----------



## KenC (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice shot.  Was this some sort of weird secret passageway?  Can't think why else a hallway in a mansion would be so narrow.  I don't mind the patch of light, which I think adds a little mystery and is good for the overall composition, balancing the overhead lights.  I might darken it just a tiny bit.


----------



## tevo (Jan 5, 2012)

KenC said:
			
		

> Nice shot.  Was this some sort of weird secret passageway?  Can't think why else a hallway in a mansion would be so narrow.  I don't mind the patch of light, which I think adds a little mystery and is good for the overall composition, balancing the overhead lights.  I might darken it just a tiny bit.



Just a regular hallway at hearst, tons of narrow passageways


----------



## unpopular (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you been to the Winchester House in San Jose? It not as large but the tours are more low key and less rushed. The property itself is very odd and has a lot of potential.


----------



## tevo (Jan 5, 2012)

KenC said:
			
		

> Nice shot.  Was this some sort of weird secret passageway?  Can't think why else a hallway in a mansion would be so narrow.  I don't mind the patch of light, which I think adds a little mystery and is good for the overall composition, balancing the overhead lights.  I might darken it just a tiny bit.



Just a regular hallway at hearst, tons of narrow passageways


----------



## unpopular (Jan 5, 2012)

^^irrc there is a bathroom to the left that is floor to ceiling in mirrors. Why would anyone want to see that much of themselves?


----------



## tevo (Jan 8, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ^^irrc there is a bathroom to the left that is floor to ceiling in mirrors. Why would anyone want to see that much of themselves?



I have heard of the mystery house, I live down the street from it!  Havent been thete though..


----------



## unpopular (Jan 8, 2012)

It's pretty fun. Very typical california tourist trap. But it's worth checking out.

But DO NOT waste your time at the Mystery Spot in Santa Cruz.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

I did a late night tour of Hearst Castle, very cool and yo did really well with the above shot. I also recommend Winchester House, go Halloween night, at midnight, it's awesome


----------



## tevo (Jan 9, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> It's pretty fun. Very typical california tourist trap. But it's worth checking out.
> 
> But DO NOT waste your time at the Mystery Spot in Santa Cruz.



I literally lol'd at mystery spot at age 10


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2012)

I know, right. It's like the world's largest facepalm.


----------

